# PTimer demo and explanation



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2009)

Made a new timer, combination of physical equipment and program.

[youtubewide]tZCo-33o2Pw[/youtubewide]

Executable: http://stefan-pochmann.info/ptimer/PTimer.jar
Source code: http://stefan-pochmann.info/ptimer/PTimer.java
Zip with everything: http://stefan-pochmann.info/ptimer/PTimer.zip

You should be able to just run the PTimer.jar file, unless you don't have Java which you can get from java.com.

Works similar to the Speedstacks Stackmat, see above video. Keys for left hand are qwerasdfzxc and ALT, keys for right hand are iop[kl;',./ and CTRL. Quit the program simply with ALT-F4 (standard in Windows, not sure about other systems).


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the source, I'll take a look through it.
I like your button, pretty awesome. 
I'll try this out next time I do an average.


----------



## nickvu2 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done; very impressive!!!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay, just learned how to make .jar files. Updated the attachment in the first post.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm really liking the Diy stack-mat .


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks very neat. Given the intended similarity to a stackmat, I am curious about how to reset. If I interpret your code correctly, you can start timing again immediately after the timer has stopped?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, after stopping you just need to release (left or right hand), then it's in the same state as in the beginning and you can start again. There's no extra reset button.

And I forgot to say: The current keys are 'x' and '/' (also ALT and CTRL, though I have problems with those). And I might include more keys tomorrow. Just saying, in case the current keys are a poor choice for someone who can't modify the program himself - you might want to wait before building a sub-optimal overlay.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2009)

CCT has "Emulate a stackmat with the keyboard" under Options (cont.).
You can even choose which keys to use.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Made a new timer, combination of physical equipment and program.
> 
> [youtubehd]tZCo-33o2Pw[/youtubehd]
> 
> ...



does it work on mac


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> CCT has "Emulate a stackmat with the keyboard" under Options (cont.).
> You can even choose which keys to use.



Ok alright I guess I officially suck. Though, like I commented on the video already, I've been wanting to do this anyway and it was a good exercise, so I'm happy to have done it nonetheless.

Gotta try CCT again...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2009)

lorki3 said:


> does it work on mac


It's standard Java, nothing fancy. So it should.

(btw, no need to full-quote)


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks cool, maybe give it the ability to take averages?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > CCT has "Emulate a stackmat with the keyboard" under Options (cont.).
> ...


By the way, in case anyone wants to try this for CCT, I forgot to mention: In the same options panel, you can set the timer font to be red on black, or whatever you want, which will hold in full screen.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 18, 2009)

One German beating up another. Tsk tsk


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > does it work on mac
> ...



But Apple is mean and updates makes it's own Java releases (which is why I can't run CCT).

Just put it into XCode dubugger. I'll get working on this but my programming knowledge is rather limited.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2009)

I got bored and added scrambles to the program (3x3 only). Now I just need to make that cardboard stackmat. 

I also changed the starting key from 'x' to 'z'

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922195/PTimer.jar


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > does it work on mac
> ...



If you don't have java6 then either upgrade java or recompile it. I got it to work on my PPC mac which uses java5.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2009)

New version with scrambles and more keys:
- qwerasdfzxc and ALT are for the left hand
- iop[kl;',./ and CTRL for the right hand

Compiled for Java 1.5, maybe that's better for Mac...

Source code: http://stefan-pochmann.info/ptimer/PTimer.java
Executable: http://stefan-pochmann.info/ptimer/PTimer.jar
Zip with everything: http://stefan-pochmann.info/ptimer/PTimer.zip


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

Stefan this is so cool. I got tired of scratches on my keyboard from cube landings so we share something in common, keyboards getting all messed up. I'll make one of the cardboard timers timer.

Nicely done!


----------



## kooixh (Nov 22, 2009)

how do you make it


----------



## Stefan (Nov 22, 2009)

kooixh said:


> how do you make *it*


What exactly?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 23, 2009)

what program did you use to make it? 
ermm compiler i guess


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2009)

Text editor + JDK.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 16, 2010)

the timer doesnt work for me :S red lines on the side dont light up, it worked once but it never worked again, help! i love this timer idea!

bump


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 17, 2010)

please i need help. i want to use this timer for video solves


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> please i need help. i want to use this timer for video solves



Stop triple posting and contact Stefan.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > please i need help. i want to use this timer for video solves
> ...



:fp I've tried and his inbox is full, I cant PM him. The website wont allow me unless he empties his PM box.

I guess ill have to wait till the morning.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 17, 2010)

O gee you just thought of waiting now?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 17, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> O gee you just thought of waiting now?



i also thought of waiting for him to contact me now, so i can make vids now.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry I was sleeping, I promise I'll never do that again. :fp

If it worked before, it still should. Do none of the keys work (see first post for list of keys)? Did you have caps-lock on, maybe?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 17, 2010)

What is it that you were using in the cardboard cut-out that made contact with the keys? Some little plastic box?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2010)

A few layers of pieces from something like this:
http://www.tapes-direct.co.uk/bmz_cache/e/ed382d6dedeb8b00f898bcca6f8b0bcc.image.280x280.jpg


----------

